# tsunmi 750 cv question



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a problem with a 750 in the past and thought it was the decoder but i put it on the track today and found out all the other sounds work great execpt the chug sound.

My question is what CV do i change to bring the volume up i have turned up every one in JMRI I know NIMTs knows the answer and i probably just missed the CV somewhere but i am sick of looking so help plz


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are several settings for the chuff sounds.
CV 112 
No cam Pickup: 0 for standard, 64 for articulated
Cam Pickup: 128 for standard, 192 for articulated

CV 181 255
CV 182 255
CV 131 (main exhaust volume) 192 (default) on up to 255


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew you would know the right CV's to check i will let ya know if it worked


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i need to figure out why i cant program it maybe i need a booster for my NCE to program it


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should be able to program without a programming track booster.
You just won't be able to read the CV's.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i am gona try it from the NCE handheld insted of jmri see what happens


----------

